# Beard on plants



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I have some java fern and some other sword plant and it looks like dark, thick hairs are growing out of the leaves... is this some kind of disease?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like BBA (Black brush algae). Could be beard algae also. Neither one fun to deal with. Flourish excel will kill it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I found it extremely difficult to get rid of this algae, although it is not a disease :sad:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The easiest way is to remove the infected leaves and add Co2 to the tank. If the tank does not use Co2 then try the excel. Bleaching the plants is a last resort.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I do add CO2 but the algae seems stronger than my plants. As per your reply in another thread, I will try Excel.

Many thanks.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have room left for some fish, Siamese Algae eater and the Florida flagfish will eat this stuff.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What are your co2 levels. At 30-40ppm it will halt the growth of bba. You will still have to remove whats there. Excel will kill it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I only get that stuff on this wierd mondo grass stuff I buy. I get it sometimes when I use this one fert from tetra. It doesnt spread from plant to plant IME and it never damaged my plants.

Very ugly to look at sometimes and darn near impossible. Something to do with too much iron in water makes it grow I guess, thats what i've been told.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its caused from lack of co2 or fluctuating co2 levels.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Simpte said:


> What are your co2 levels. At 30-40ppm it will halt the growth of bba. You will still have to remove whats there. Excel will kill it.


I think my CO2 level is about 25ppm. But as it is a DIY type (Hagen), fluctuation is inevitable. If you said fluctuation will lead to this algae, I'm afraid there is nothing I can do :sad: Can I use Excel to kill the algae in that case?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> If you have room left for some fish, Siamese Algae eater and the Florida flagfish will eat this stuff.


Thanks. First time I heard of Florida flagfish. According to this http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_eater_flag_fish.htm, this fish seems very useful in removing algae. The trouble is I have never seen them in LFS.

A couple of questions: 

1) Will this fish also eat brush algae (this site says they eat "hairy algae")?

2) Can I use Excel when I have also got the "tea bag" fertilizer from Greenline in the tank (and a few tablet fertilizer)?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a decent LFS in your area they can special order them. I have seen then only occasionally in mine and the males are really pretty.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1. yes
2. yes


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies :grin:


----------

